# DS #2661: Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (USA)



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3647^^
*Do not request or supply links to ROMs. GBAtemp does not contain any ROMs. Those who violate this rule will be immediately banned.*


----------



## JPH (Sep 13, 2008)

Ha, didn't see this pop up anywhere.
Grabbin' now, can't wait


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not going to be as good as the wii version


----------



## popopola (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL at filename

anyways I gotta check this one out


----------



## Pedro UK (Sep 13, 2008)

For some reason I'm more interested in this version than the Wii's...here's hoping it lives up to its promise. *crosses fingers*


----------



## wackygoose (Sep 13, 2008)

testing

and i lol'd at the filename too


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 13, 2008)

Obviously the Wii one is better, but still.

Edit : HAHAHA THE FILE NAME LOLLL  S.T.F.U.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Obviously the Wii one is better, but still.
> 
> Edit : HAHAHA THE FILE NAME LOLLL  S.T.F.U.



HAHAHA, but theres a W... in the game name "orz

still file name is funny


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 13, 2008)

How do they release it before it comes out?

I cant find it anywhere though.

nvm I found it and its awesome. The force powers are cool.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 13, 2008)

This game is a winner....just because of it's filename! 

Hehehehe...stfu....hehehe....I love humour....hehehe....


----------



## m-dog (Sep 13, 2008)

Does this version follow the same story line as the 360 version


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> How do they release it before it comes out?
> 
> I cant find it anywhere though.



Well one way is something called leak. Not the bathroom type.


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 13, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ZenithMaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does that work?


----------



## virtualboy (Sep 13, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duh, they use the Force


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...
Well games are already made before theyare shipped to stores. Someone, probably who works in stores or delivery, dumps one copy of it? And they leak it in the internet b4 the actual release date?


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 13, 2008)

virtualboy said:
			
		

> ZenithMaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, just wait till someone dumps it


----------



## K2Valor (Sep 13, 2008)

found it, but in the process of finding it i was assaulted by multiple advertisements for porno websites.


----------



## Dominator (Sep 13, 2008)

we don't have lot of info on this game.... i hope it is good




r.... r..... ? never


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL @ THE FILE NA-

Oh crap, you guys arready said it.
=[

I fail.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 13, 2008)

stfu...heh.


Im not impressed,it's a bit glitchy and the controls are weird.
Completed level one,anyway.


----------



## idunnoilikends (Sep 13, 2008)

i looked everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wana play this


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 13, 2008)

The game is already dumped, but not a lot of sites have it yet.  Don't ask where you can get it.


----------



## kedest (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't know this was being released on DS as well.
Can't imagine what kind of gameplay this could possibly have on such a handheld


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 13, 2008)

stfu everyone pls xD let's check it out xD


----------



## pasc (Sep 13, 2008)

this game sucks.... I hate it... soooo boring.


----------



## ZPE (Sep 13, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> this game sucks.... I hate it... soooo boring.



Reasons?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 13, 2008)

This game is really good! It might not be as good as the Wii version but this game is still good.


----------



## m-dog (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it the same story as the 360 version?!!


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 13, 2008)

m-dog said:
			
		

> Is it the same story as the 360 version?!!


I think it is.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2008)

Is this using the same engine as star wars clone wars?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 13, 2008)

filename: w-stfu: What?! Shut the F#ck Up! LoL

I'll remember this game far easier than any other games in this world LoL

Ah, so how's the gameplay?


----------



## m-dog (Sep 13, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Is this using the same engine as star wars clone wars?




This i know,

The anser is no


----------



## pasc (Sep 13, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, you are right, nothing without reasons:

- it is only: walk into one direction, press touchscreen force-actions... etc.
- get's repetive very fast.
- slows down pretty much sometimes.
- got some awkward walking controls
- it just feels awkward.

At least the tried to get a Starwars on the DS...

Maybe I just don't like those Games in General... although I found that last Starwarsgame to be pretty good, maybe because of some puzzles ?

BTW: the good things bout this game IMO:

- nice Touchscreen Minigames
- Very nice Graphics for being a Shovelware game (hear me hadrian xD)
- it was made by n-space (lol)


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2008)

m-dog said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*All interest disappears. *


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 13, 2008)

yay, the dumper used stfu!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 13, 2008)

downloading only because of the file name.


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 13, 2008)

Lego Star Wars [vs] The Force Unleashed anyone?

I've heard good things about Lego Star Wars, and only bad things so far about The Force.

But I guess I should give both a try.


----------



## JPH (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, this game rocks. Controls are a bit meh, and could be better - but I love the constant action gameplay.

Just pwned Master Kota


----------



## K2Valor (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't like it at all.


----------



## da_head (Sep 13, 2008)

*sigh* i hate u guys! all my rom sites suck (i got about 6 of em). hell they haven't even uploaded dragon quest iv which came out a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nvm found dragon quest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dling now


----------



## superdude (Sep 13, 2008)

i was waiting for this game... did anyone buy the book becuse i did


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2008)

This game blows, nothing like the 360 demo I tried. (Not that I wanted it too look like it, but throwing stuff is stupid)


(And touchscreen combat is really stupid)


----------



## da_head (Sep 13, 2008)

wtf? y was i post wiped? everyone here is talking about the rom...and it wasn't off topic, i was complaining that i couldn't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and using dragon quest iv as another example)

well yeah, i just "got" the game as well. the "store" i went to, directed me to another "store" who had it in "stock" ^^


----------



## 754boy (Sep 13, 2008)

This game is HORRIBLE lol. I meah, the graphics are comical at best, framerate is choppy and controls are lame. Touchcreen for everything except moving around. Don't waste your time with this, go play Lego Star Wars instead


----------



## feds4u (Sep 13, 2008)

This game is actually quite fun. Its has its....quirks....but its worth giving a try.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 13, 2008)

Im getting it right now.. Gotta go on a day trip.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont want to go.. So im taking my DS.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this game.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have others if I dont like it..


----------



## superdude (Sep 14, 2008)

ha lol i am not going to try it untill they make a ndsinfo.dat for it becuse the new one in the supercard ds org is 2597 

mine says V-STFU is there something wrong with mine? ha stfu


----------



## ronnarin (Sep 14, 2008)

lol i was interested in this game and still lost track of release, but im getting it right now , hopefully if this sucks the clone wars game would still be better


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Played through the first 2 stages.

The graphics impressed me, never seen so much stuff at the same time in the DS screen.. still, there are some slow downs.. of course those might be caused by the flashcard.. still, they don't impact on the gameplay.

The controls feel awkward in the begining, but you get used to them, fighting with the touch screen is better than it sounds, also, you can make combos easily just by drawing a line from one force power to the other.. my biggest problem here is with the D-Pad, as we all know, it's not suited for 3D movement.. also, the automatic camera sucks, a lot of times I had enemies behind me and couldn't see them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think they tried to make something too close to the console versions, maybe if it was more like Ninja Gaiden or Phantom Hourglass.. the D-Pad and camera issues would be solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the combat is pretty fun once you get used to it, graphics are nice, all in all.. I would give it a *7*





If you don't have access to the console versions, or just want something to play on a trip.. I recommed it


----------



## mxk1000 (Sep 14, 2008)

been playing the PSP version all day, so I hope this isn't too much, of a drop in class


----------



## Perseid (Sep 14, 2008)

I played the PSP version which is pretty awesome, so I assumed this would be a scaled down version of the same. I didn't think they'd be silly enough to make the controls stylus-based. OK, just 'cause there's a touch-screen doesn't mean you have to USE it. This fails, IMO.


----------



## JPH (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm stuck on the third level.
I go down the path, pwning noobs, and get to the end there's a wall.

To show you what I mean:






Anyone got past this?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 14, 2008)

PSP is quite a bit more powerful at 3D, it isn't surprising the versions are different.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 14, 2008)

well, hearing mixed reviews
im still gonna try it.
thanks cocky for the input (dont hate me for callin you that) :]

theres a clone wars one coming out? on DS?


----------



## mxk1000 (Sep 14, 2008)

doesn't load on the DSTT/TTDS anyone else have the same issue or the remedy?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 14, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm stuck on the third level.
> I go down the path, pwning noobs, and get to the end there's a wall.
> 
> To show you what I mean:
> ...



oh you gota hump the wall till it gets sattified and breaks down..


----------



## Oath (Sep 14, 2008)

This game is ASS!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> theres a clone wars one coming out? on DS?


Yes, it looks alot better from what I've seen.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 14, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> ha lol i am not going to try it untill they make a ndsinfo.dat for it becuse the new one in the supercard ds org is 2597
> 
> mine says V-STFU is there something wrong with mine? ha stfu



i think that is a pre-emptive response to the criticism


----------



## Rayder (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like it uses about the same game-engine as Lethal Alliance, except now you have to use the touchscreen for all your actions.  I think the graphics are pretty good for a DS game.  Awful dark though.....had to bump up the brightness level a notch.

Overall, the game is.....OK.  About what I expected from the screenshots I saw.  The touchscreen stuff gets kinda annoying after awhile though.....makes my hands hurt to hold it to use the touchscreen all the time.

I haven't really noticed any slowdown on my CycloDS yet, it's just that the framerate in general isn't that high, so anything with a lot of panning around will look choppy.

Still, it's a lot better than another Ponyz/Babyz/Puppyz/etc. casual noob game. I haven't had the luxury of playing any of the console versions, so I don't notice any of the disadvantages of the DS version like many of you do.  I've learned long ago to lower my expectations of games on the DS.

I'll probably play through it all, just to have something to do until the new Castlevania comes out.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm stuck on the third level.
> I go down the path, pwning noobs, and get to the end there's a wall.
> 
> To show you what I mean:
> ...



That's a wall!? Looks like a giant shark's mouth to me


----------



## JPH (Sep 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> That's a wall!? Looks like a giant shark's mouth to me


Hehe, there's actually a tunnel on the left not too far from that spot. I figured that out and am now past that point.

On like level six now, and pwning noobs like no tomorrow.


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 14, 2008)

This game is actually GOOD!

I am so happy with this release that I actually want to buy the game xD

Seriously though, great game so far. Pretty far already:



Spoiler



Gotten the general so far free from that one chicks apprentice




lost track of two and a half hours because I was stuck in this game.


----------



## multiboy2k (Sep 14, 2008)

This game just made me justify a PSP purchase. 

It is awful. Now, it is painfully clear why there was virtually no hype or even simple advertisement for a game of this magnitude on a #1 selling system. 
I actually looked forward to this game. Ugh! 

...I got particularly angry after watching numerous videos just posted on youtube of the PSP version of this game.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 14, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> This game is ASS!



Curious, What do you mean by 'ass'?

Because, and I apologize for my lack of better slang words, ass generally never means anything good, nor does dope, but in 'dope's' case, it can mean something very intriguing, so by 'ass' do you mean that you find it dope?


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 14, 2008)

i like this game.


----------



## Law (Sep 14, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> ninjaice15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A (as in, A grade) Star Star.

Also known as A**. The highest grade anybody can ever get at GCSE level.


----------



## svnelvn (Sep 14, 2008)

imo ds needs more games of this genre, i've had enough cutey puzzler games, this is probably the best hack and slash on ds so far


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 14, 2008)

I want clone wars now, I don't like this game at all.


----------



## Try2bcool (Sep 14, 2008)

This really sucks.  
The graphics aren't too bad for a 3d DS game, but compared to all the other versions, gameplay-wise this one is no fun at all.  The best part about the other versions out is that you get to really throw stuff around alot.  You can pick up a whole lot of things, tear things off the wall, break giant statues and columns, robots, people, etc...in the DS version, all throwing is scripted.  By that I mean you can't just randomly pick up objects and toss them around, you only get to throw things that are placed where you will be facing the right direction to hit some enemies that are perfectly lined up with the path of the object...you have no control over the direction of travel.
Paths are sometimes hard to find because the camera doesn't always travel right to reveal the opening you need to go through.  
It's hard to tell what enemy is attacking you when the camera zooms out, which is annoying because some enemies are more powerful and have to be attacked differently than the weaker ones.  
It does follow the storyline of the others, but of course they are just stills with written dialog underneath.
The sound is terrible too, the sample rate is way to low, everything sounds hollow and hissy. (Except the opening theme song, they did that pretty good.)

BTW, the PSP version is buggy as hell, graphically, but it has a pretty good down-scaled representation of the warping and lighting effects of it's console brethren...there's a lot going on, and the PSP handles it much better than I thought it would.
I would say not to bother with the DS version, I would get it on any other system but this one, IMO, this one is an epic fail.  4/10

I give the PSP version 8/10


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## DrYHeLL (Sep 14, 2008)

looks good but how about the wii version? from the videos i've seen it doesn't spare much in the graphics department AND the motion controls are easy and responsive! yay!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 14, 2008)

Gah, This game sucks (mainly because I played the wii version before playing this, woops). I wonder what the next one will be? :{O


----------



## Sendoh (Sep 14, 2008)

PanzerWF said:
			
		

> Lego Star Wars [vs] The Force Unleashed anyone?
> 
> I've heard good things about Lego Star Wars, and only bad things so far about The Force.
> 
> But I guess I should give both a try.



Hmm, only played the first stage, and this is what I can say.

It's Lego Star Wars

- minus the Lego
- minus the collectibles
- minus the millions of unlockable characters (probably)
- plus more styles of combat


----------



## Dylan (Sep 14, 2008)

its the same as lego star wars and theres not enough to keep you interested


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just tried it. Lovin' it.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 14, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> its the same as lego star wars and theres not enough to keep you interested



Noooooooo big difference. Lego Star Wars was actually fun. This aint


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good, downloading this now.


----------



## granville (Sep 14, 2008)

I played a slight bit of this in no$gba at about 25% speed. I can tell that I WILL like it, but I probably wouldn't pay big money for it.

Seems to be that people either love it or hate it (the numbers are equal). I think I will like it. It would be nice to have a button hack for it at some point.


----------



## Killermech (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, you guys are making this so confusing. Some are loving it and the rest hates it.. guess I'll have to judge for myself in the end


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2008)

Its not one to buy is it?  Fount it mediocre at best, seems unfinished in parts.


----------



## mxk1000 (Sep 14, 2008)

has any one got this working on the DSTT/TTDS??
i get an error loading the rom.
rom loading failed
disk errcode=2147483632

Cheers


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 14, 2008)

might try this out but i feel that it won't be as good as the stars wars i prev had played


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 14, 2008)

wtf am I sopose to do at the part where you go into a room and there are two barriers and there are alot of enamys on the other side killing you and you can jump it or attack them? Also there are two things moving back and forth on the left and right side iam stuck.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 14, 2008)

really good game that will keep me busy until my PSP Torrent of it finishes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (3 hours left ) looks like it more like the CONSOLE versions rather than a port.

love all the force powers you get, and all the touch screen force combos, and the graphics are pretty decent too as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




actually its pretty entertaining for being a PORT of the 360 and Wii and PS3..

Works on SuperCard SD on

ENABLE PATCH CART. ACCESS HIGH...Thats it.

works perfectly on R4 DS with NEWEST firmware


PS: ZenithMaur  - i know what your talking about and I passed that. All you need to do is look on the sides and you will see a crate on both sides..if you get close to them you "force pull" button will be white and when you push it, you will throw the crate at the barrier..on both sides of course...hoped I Helped


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought it was okay. Has anyone tried Multiplayer?


----------



## kazuki_pl (Sep 14, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> this game sucks.... I hate it... soooo boring.



i wasnt even able to finish first stage... plain gameplay ( golden axe is better lol ), camera sucks better than random hentai bish, and controls are ghay... sorry but i must say...
*
/agree to quoted post*


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 14, 2008)

mxk1000 said:
			
		

> has any one got this working on the DSTT/TTDS??
> i get an error loading the rom.
> rom loading failed
> disk errcode=2147483632
> ...



Yeah, worked fine here.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it's pretty fun so far -- definitely better than expected. The controls can be a bit clunky and it's kind of an ugly game to look at, but the environments are still neat and force gripping dudes and then force pushing them off platforms is very satisfying. The biggest missed opportunity here though, I think, is the basic attack. They really should have modeled it after Ninja Gaiden -- for the jumping too.


----------



## DivineZeus (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't like it at all... i hate action games controlled by touchscreen... man, i have only 2 hands, not 3...


----------



## 754boy (Sep 14, 2008)

Too all the people saying this game is good......Seriously, are we playing the same game?!?!? II forced myself to play through the first level last night and it just pissed me off. The environments are huge but the framerate chugs so you can't even appreciate that. Man....I'm glad I have the PSP and 360 versions to remove the taste of this game out of my mouth.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 14, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> Too all the people saying this game is good......Seriously, are we playing the same game?!?!?



To each his own, I suppose. I don't think the framerate is terrible, either. It's pretty much on par with Assassin's Creed DS or BiA -- both okay, though not near great. Still, serviceable. 

As an aside, I love the acronym for the file name: "STFU"


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 14, 2008)

Has there EVER been any Star Wars games that were actually good and not quick cash-in games?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2008)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> Has there EVER been any Star Wars games that were actually good and not quick cash-in games?



KOTOR
KOTOR 2
Jedi Knight Jedi Academy


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey everyone heres a cheat for unlimited force power

sithlord


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> kernelPANIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot Dark Forces and all those old spaceship combat games for the PC, those were good


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lego Star Wars as pretty good.


----------



## Icey (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm stuck on the part where you're the apprentice and their are 2 glowing blue blocks in front of you. And there's 4 guys shooting blaster rifles behind them that I cant seem to kill. I go to lift the block and they keep shooting me so I can't and I die, everytime. Any help?


----------



## Jawas (Sep 14, 2008)

Icey said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on the part where you're the apprentice and their are 2 glowing blue blocks in front of you. And there's 4 guys shooting blaster rifles behind them that I cant seem to kill. I go to lift the block and they keep shooting me so I can't and I die, everytime. Any help?


On the left or right hand there is 2 box's that you can grip and it will through it at the same side allowing you to get through.


----------



## snaai8 (Sep 14, 2008)

i finished the game in 4 hours!!


----------



## svnelvn (Sep 14, 2008)

many people who say this game sucks is comparing it to xbox/ps3 version. isn't it unfair to compare a console game to its handheld counterpart? Console versions of course have a lot more to exploit the potentials of a game, it would be more of a stunner if anybody finds the hendheld versions better. Those who say this game is fun, like me, have probably not played console versions of this game, and judging solely by it's comparison with other ds games, this one really is one of the better games.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lego Star Wars is better but this is ok I guess.. Not a good idea playing this game in the car when the sun is shining on the screen.. You can only see the lightsaber.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But its worth a try.. Its one of those games that you mar or may not like.. You just have to try it yourself..


----------



## multiboy2k (Sep 15, 2008)

No, the people who are all claiming that this game sucks are speaking truth. 
THIS GAME SUCKS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, if you compare this to the PSP version, you will get very angry.   

I beat this game in less than 4 hours. And, all i got to show for it, is EYESTRAIN.  The graphics and textures make my face hurt. 
I wont even get into the controls, that do indeed require 3 hands at some point to get the combos off.  I am going to RE-BUY a psp just so that 
i can play a GOOD version of this game.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 15, 2008)

im not impressed with the controls at all, graphically is ok but hated the control


----------



## Hehe Moo (Sep 15, 2008)

I finished the game in three hours. I like the gameplay, but the graphics are so bad it feels like its lagging. Every time more than 2 enemies are on screen the framerate becomes reaaaaaly crap.


----------



## Houou (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry that I'm not patient enough to read 8 pages, but anyone noticed this release is by Venom? Sweet.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 15, 2008)

Houou said:
			
		

> Sorry that I'm not patient enough to read 8 pages, but anyone noticed this release is by Venom? Sweet.



Lol kinda ironic considering the game itself is very much like venom....SICKENING


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 15, 2008)

terrible game, feels like a cell phone game- both in graphics and gameplay

just awful awful crap


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Finished in 4 hours & 20 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a bad game, mediocre at best, but still enjoyable.


----------



## wertyqa (Sep 15, 2008)

Short, short and... short. Why these games are over in a few hours of game play? Like you guys said, feels like a mobile game. My test is done. Slept night over and right now after thinking about it feel very disappointed. But as a Star Wars fan I will get this eventually from the bargain bin.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 15, 2008)

wertyqa said:
			
		

> Short, short and... short. Why these games are over in a few hours of game play? Like you guys said, feels like a mobile game. My test is done. Slept night over and right now after thinking about it feel very disappointed. But as a Star Wars fan I will get this eventually from the bargain bin.



Be glad you downloaded it then, you didn't have to pay the whole 40 euros for this crapgame


----------



## Joey R. (Sep 15, 2008)

svnelvn said:
			
		

> imo ds needs more games of this genre, i've had enough cutey puzzler games, this is probably the best hack and slash on ds so far



Which is sad, because this game, IMO, is really, really bad. SW Episode III was really good... a classic side-scroller beat'em up, with the gimmicky (albeit good) force powers. I was expecting this to be similar to that game, but it is nowhere near as good as it.

PS: I don't understand why, already having great 3D games like THAW or DQMJ, developers still make crappy graphics like the ones here...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> PS: I don't understand why, already having great 3D games like THAW or DQMJ, developers still make crappy graphics like the ones here...



Limited resources would be my guess. It looks like it was developed by NSpace (CoD4 DS), and though the engine they used looks like it can pump out some decent visuals, if attention to detail isn't given, it's not going to look great. This game was probably farmed out by LucasArts for dirt cheap, and they probably got what they paid for; too bad people buying this game won't.

Still, I think it's an okay game. I can't compare it to a mobile-phone game, since I don't have the means to play games on my cell phone. But yeah, it's not great. It's not terrible, though -- not by a long shot. That said, I'm going to hold off on playing through any more of it right now, because I'm going to be playing the PS2 version here in the next couple of days, and since the story is basically the same for each version, I want to go in fresh with what I anticipate to be a better version than this.


----------



## Calafas (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm stuck, how do you get past the huge boss on the jungle level where you hafta run up hill and it chases you?   I cant do any damage to it, but i cant run away quick enough either?     Thanks


----------



## Rayder (Sep 16, 2008)

So, what do I gete for beating the game?  I'll tell you what I got.....Darth Vader playable in multi-player and a Ultimate Jedi Training suit.   That's it.

Took me 5 hours 11 minutes to beat.  I was stupidly trying to look EVERYWHERE to find hidden whatevers.


I thought the the game was OK.


----------



## imz (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry if this has been asked before but when's the Europe release coming out?


----------



## dualscreenman (Sep 16, 2008)

If you go after revenge for Darth Vader you get a much more sad ending + ultimate Sith robes.
I guess they thought that having one teensy, tiny plot fork at the end would be enough to justify 4.5 gameplay? I mean, I guess it got me to play it twice and it was, surprisingly, just about as much fine the second time around as it was the force. I think I like the game. Fucking up people with the Force is fun, and the second time around you're even more efficient at combos, etc and can deal out a shitload more pain in amusing ways. Throwing people off platforms is fun...

This game just screams to be played on an analog stick, and sometimes it's dumb when you're using the force. I had no issues with pulling off combos, so at least they pulled that off nicely. For what it's worth I thought that the environments were nice; they certainly gave the game it's mood. They could have been more polished, though. With more polish I think it could have been comparable to Metroid Prime: Hunters graphics-wise. The framerate is bearable until 5 or more enemies appear on screen.

All in all it's a fairly OK game that could have baked in the oven for a bit longer. If you just want a very video-gamey game that is no more complicated than doing this, then I'd recommend giving this game a go. It'll at least entertain you for an afternoon or two.


----------



## dib (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't play it beyond the first real mission.  Fixed camera that works against you + only adequate controls does not make a good recipe for jumping platforms.  That tells me the rest of the game is going to throw even more tedium at me, which is my signal to stop playing and move on to something else.


----------



## kjean (Sep 18, 2008)

fine for me. finished two times, 'cos got two endings and unlockable costumes.
are there more endings? lags of extra feature and replay value, however.


----------

